# Kiddos 90 sportrax



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey hey all. Just got a used sportrax 90 for my son. Poor thing sat for a while so she is getting a new carburetor (cause it's cheaper than a rebuild kit)

New bearings in the rear end and some other odds and ends.

What is the torque on the rear axle nuts?
































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

